
Command and Conquer: Tiberian Dawn & Red Alert Released Under GPL3 - jsheard
https://github.com/electronicarts/CnC_Remastered_Collection/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23249964](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23249964)

~~~
jka
These threads are closely related, but might not exactly be duplicates.

The previous post was an announcement that game code will be released, and
this more recent thread contains a link to the recently-opened public code
repository.

It's a little duplicative, but this thread might be newsworthy too.

~~~
dang
The issue from a moderation point of view is whether it would lead to a
substantially different discussion. In this case we can be pretty sure it
wouldn't. If you want more explanation about how we approach this kind of
thing, I've written a lot under the heading "significant new information"
([https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&qu...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&query=by%3Adang%20%22significant%20new%20information%22&sort=byDate&type=comment)).
The intention isn't to demean any submission or belittle the news in it—not at
all. It's just that if you consider the following three things:

1\. We're trying to optimize for curiosity
([https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&que...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&query=by%3Adang%20curiosity%20optimiz&sort=byDate&type=comment))

2\. Curiosity and repetition don't go together
([https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&qu...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&query=by%3Adang%20curiosity%20repetition&sort=byDate&type=comment))

3\. Frontpage space is the scarcest resource on HN
([https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&que...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&query=by%3Adang%20scarce&sort=byDate&type=comment))

... it follows that we need to minimize repetitive threads on the frontpage.

~~~
jka
Ok, great - I'll read up on those links. Thanks for the explanation.

~~~
dang
If you read them and have a question that isn't answered there, I'd like to
know what it is. I'm finding that the answers have been pretty stable for a
while now, which makes me feel like we're converging on something that could
be turned into, say, a moderation FAQ.

